# new here!



## mommytozachandgrace (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi! My name is Kelli. I am 26 years old and a stay at home mom to two amazing kiddos. I have loved reading since I could pick up a book, and writing has always been second nature to me. Poetry, short stories, you name it. I've always wanted to write a novel, but never could make myself really stick to it. I would always start stories and never finish them. 

About two months ago, I lost one of my favorite aunts at fifty six years old, to leukemia. She was an amazing person. She had some issues during childbirth with seizures and jaundice and I'm not sure what else that led to her having a condition that left her with a childlike mentality. She could do things just like a normal person, but she had the mind of a child no matter how old she got. She loved us kids and was just the most amazing person. She never had anything bad to say about anyone, always showed everyone love. She found the good in everything and I'll suffice it to say it was an honor to have her as my aunt for as long as I did. 

My reason for being on this site is because I want to write a novel. I want to actually start and finish and publish my first novel. I want to do it for her and dedicate it to her memory. I'm looking for advice on how to do it right, how to do the proper research. I want to say thank you in advance to those who help me on my long journey because this time I WILL finish it


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi Mommy (that sounds weird :lol

This is definitely the place to be to get help with your writing. This is an amazing bunch of people. They have certainly helped me with my writing.

Once you get ten posts in the forums except for the word games and procrastination forums, you will be able to post your own stories as well as choosing your own avatar and signature.

So explore and get to know us a little. Welcome to the forums :smile:


----------



## mommytozachandgrace (Dec 3, 2014)

Thank you!  So am I not allowed until I get ten posts to post any part of the story I've written?  just don't want to go breaking any rules


----------



## Awanita (Dec 3, 2014)

Mommy It won't take you long to get ten post. You will find some nice helpful people on here. Welcome to the forum


----------



## escorial (Dec 3, 2014)

View attachment 6948


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 3, 2014)

mommytozachandgrace said:


> Thank you!  So am I not allowed until I get ten posts to post any part of the story I've written?  just don't want to go breaking any rules





You actually won't be able to. You can only start threads in certain forums until you get ten posts. But like Awanita says it doesn't take long to accumulate ten posts. Just get involved in discussions and maybe do a critique or two and you will soon build up posts. :smile:


----------



## mommytozachandgrace (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## TKent (Dec 3, 2014)

Welcome to WF!


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 3, 2014)

Kelli--I loved that you spoke so gently of your precious Aunt, and that she has inspired you to complete a novel and dedicate it to her memory. What a worthy tribute...There are some awesome writers here who are so generous with their skill and knowledge. You are in the right place here at WF, to get the support you need to accomplish your dream of finishing this novel for your Aunt. It would be an honor to assist you in any way I can to make your dream a reality...Peace always...Julia


----------



## mommytozachandgrace (Dec 3, 2014)

Thank you Julia.  That means a lot.  I'm really struggling because I want it to be just right.  I've already re-written what I had written about three times now   I know it's all part of the process and it's going to take time.  Perseverance is key, this I know for sure.  This story goes in about a million different directions in my head so I'm just basically going with the flow, seeing what comes out and going from there.


----------



## InstituteMan (Dec 3, 2014)

Welcome! 

You have suffered a terrible loss, but I think you are putting your grief to a noble use. I have often seen people discover common humanity in such circumstances, and that seems to be your experience. 

Good luck with your work. I am sure you while find help, advice, and support here. I look forward to getting to know you and your writing!


----------



## mommytozachandgrace (Dec 3, 2014)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 4, 2014)

I see that you have 18 posts! Now you will be able to add a pic to your avatar. Hope you are enjoying WF, I will be around if you need anything. I hope to see you on the boards. We have competitions , word games [a good place to get to know other members]and writing discussions. Have a great day!  Peace always...Julia


----------



## mommytozachandgrace (Dec 4, 2014)

Thank you so much!!  Now to figure out how to add a picture


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 4, 2014)

mommytozachandgrace said:


> Thank you so much!!  Now to figure out how to add a picture




Hey Mommy.

First you would go into your settings in the top right hand corner. In settings you will see a list of options. Click on Edit Avatar. There you can either choose an avatar from some options at the bottom, or download you custom avatar (I think that's what most of us do). You can either use a picture from a web page or download from your computer. If its from your computer click on choose file and click on the picture in the directory it is in. Click on Save Changes and you should have your avatar.

Hope I didn't sound too complicated  :lol:


----------



## mommytozachandgrace (Dec 4, 2014)

Figured it out!  THANKS!


----------



## Gumby (Dec 4, 2014)

Hi Kelli and welcome to the site.  I'm so sorry for the loss of your aunt, what a gentle soul she must have been. 

You will find lots to help you with your writing, here. You've already figured out that perseverance is key, so good for you. Don't be afraid to ask any questions and when you get that first crit, don't take anything personal. 

It's always a bit difficult at first because your story is your baby, but most people here genuinely want to help you improve and aren't looking to hurt your feelings. It's also amazingly helpful to read other peoples works and critiques, you can learn a lot by doing that. Enjoy!


----------



## wodige digatoli (Dec 4, 2014)

Hello Kelli I am also new here. I am sorry to hear of the loss of your aunt. I wish you success on your novel. Blessings


----------



## mommytozachandgrace (Dec 4, 2014)

Thanks so much! I appreciate the sentiments!


----------



## Lilly Davidson (Dec 5, 2014)

Hi, 
write from inspiration in your heart. Let it flow. 
Interesting that your username is as it is. You are an individual, not just a mother. I took until my 50's to realise my identity is me, not just a mother or a wife etc. 
Good luck with your novel. I know the pain of bereavement only too well, but the feelings can lead to great inspiration when thinking of all the great qualities of the person you have lost.


----------



## mommytozachandgrace (Dec 5, 2014)

Thanks Lily.  I chose my username just because my kids are two of my greatest accomplishments.  Granted, I know that I am an individual person with my own unique opinions and thoughts.  Thanks for the good wishes!


----------

